
Show HN: $ npm i npmusic -g && npmusic - valgaze
Made a little toy that plays music during npm tasks<p>$ npm install &gt;&gt; $ npmusic install<p>$ npmusic -m exciting #play an exciting song<p>$ npmusic # =play random song<p>$ npmusic --help for all options<p>$ npmusic -p &lt;youtube_url&#x2F;music_path) # play a song at a specific location
======
sotaan
how do you plug it with your npm tasks?

